# Verizon Gnex getting Jelly Bean next week



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

I work for an indirect dealer, and our Samsung rep showed me an email saying the cdma gnex would be getting official Jelly Bean early next week. If this is old news I apologize, but it definitely made my day.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

ill believe that when i hear it from verizon, considering it took them 6 months just to go from 4.02 to 4.04 you can color me skeptical


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Jelly Bean... or the small update file for ICS said to be coming out? http://www.droid-lif...-update-imm76q/

I don't see VZW updating to Jelly Bean in a timely manner.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

^Correct.

You can trust the Samsung rep for his word and the email. The only issue is the middle man (VZW) who is notorious for needing to add their bloatware to any and all updates. This is what usually holds up the updates. I'm pretty sure Verizon will have 4.1 in their possession next week, but pushing it out is a different question.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lmfao. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> ^Correct.
> 
> You can trust the Samsung rep for his word and the email. The only issue is the middle man (VZW) who is notorious for needing to add their bloatware to any and all updates. This is what usually holds up the updates. I'm pretty sure Verizon will have 4.1 in their possession next week, but pushing it out is a different question.


l

Obviously I'm not getting my hopes up, but he said he was fairly certain that it would be JB and not a minor update to ICS that would fix the patent issue. If it happens God Bless Merica, if not, its par for the course.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh the patent issue fix will come in the form of the tooth fairy. Somebody will tell us the actions were taken, but we won't actually see them happen. Like I said, you "can" trust the rep. It's Verizon that'll hold up the JB OTA.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

If they do, great. But I just unlocked/rooted/rom'd my gnex last night based on how long it took to get 4.0.4 via OTA. I'm not waiting that long again.


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Well the GSM GNexus' sold on Google Play are supposedly going to start shipping again next week and there is a lot of speculation that they will ship with JB, so this would coincide with that. I hope source drops around then too


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm really only concerned with source being made available. I could care less when the ota is, I've been rooted from day 1.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Source will be released shortly, that seems very solid.

VZW having a JB update to the GNexus next week not so much...I'd like to believe it, but that's a big ask. ;-)


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Like I said, you "can" trust the rep.


I think you forgot a t in there somewhere


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm the cousin of a man who got mauled by the same bear that mauled a verizon employee and as the mauling was occurring the verizon employee told the bear that jellybean was coming out of the vzw gnex in two days. And we are all getting lifetime pickles.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

aggiechase37 said:


> I'm the cousin of a man who got mauled by the same bear that mauled a verizon employee and as the mauling was occurring the verizon employee told the bear that jellybean was coming out of the vzw gnex in two days. And we are all getting lifetime pickles.


Remember kids, don't do drugs.


----------



## gunner1982 (Jun 18, 2011)

I love false information there's a small update coming out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lol the update that was pictured was like 900 some-odd KB hardly JB.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dun worry p3droid Will save the day..lewl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol the update that was pictured was like 900 some-odd KB hardly JB.


That's some fancy file compression magic


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's some fancy file compression magic


haha no doubt


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

As others have said just drop source soon, an ota can come whenever. And Yea I'll prob flash back to stock and run the ota for a while but source is were the party's at....we all know that 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Say what? Unlimited data with a purchase moto phones?

I'm more ready for the source honestly lol maybe new radios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> I'm the cousin of a man who got mauled by the same bear that mauled a verizon employee and as the mauling was occurring the verizon employee told the bear that jellybean was coming out of the vzw gnex in two days. And we are all getting lifetime pickles.


I remember reading that story. They interviewed the bear and apparently he was on bath salts..

Sorry wanted to add some "modern day" humor to it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the laughs. Perhaps the email meant GSM only, hell idk, but either way I'm crucifying him if it doesn't happen.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> Class acts.


You get what you get posting threads like this...


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You get what you get posting threads like this...


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You get what you get posting threads like this...


I agree. Everyone is just messing around and kidding. It's all in fun as far as I can tell. We've all heard lots of things like this before, so you just have to understand where most of us are coming from, especially if you had something like the Verizon Thunderbolt and heard people for months on end saying "THE GINGERBREAD OTA IS WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!"


----------



## The_metalspring (Apr 11, 2012)

Shay D. Life said:


> ^Correct.
> 
> You can trust the Samsung rep for his word and the email. The only issue is the middle man (VZW) who is notorious for needing to add their bloatware to any and all updates. This is what usually holds up the updates. I'm pretty sure Verizon will have 4.1 in their possession next week, but pushing it out is a different question.


Just like to clarify something... Verizon is not allowed to add any "bloat" other than my Verizon and Verizon backup assistant and "essential" Verizon apps (basically anything to manage your vzw account or the backup assistant) its part of their agreement with Google for having the gnex on Verizon

The only Verizon issue I really forsee with a holdup is the low popularity of the Verizon gnex and the current ban on new phones being sold...
The reason Verizon isn't fast with updates for the gnex is simple- its not a high priority phone for them so why hurry


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

The_metalspring said:


> Just like to clarify something... Verizon is not allowed to add any "bloat" other than my Verizon and Verizon backup assistant and "essential" Verizon apps (basically anything to manage your vzw account or the backup assistant) its part of their agreement with Google for having the gnex on Verizon
> 
> The only Verizon issue I really forsee with a holdup is the low popularity of the Verizon gnex and the current ban on new phones being sold...
> The reason Verizon isn't fast with updates for the gnex is simple- its not a high priority phone for them so why hurry


New phones are allowed to be sold still as long as they are in stock at the store (Stores can sell their inventory) they just cannot order more to sell (Adding to inventory from Samsung).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=galaxy_nexus_hspa&feature=device-featured#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIwMiwibnVsbC1mZWF0dXJlZF9kZXZpY2VzX1VTX18xX3Byb21vXzEzNDA1MTg5NjUwMzYiXQ..

They're either sold out or pulled from the Android Market as of last night.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm an indirect agent and we can still sell our inventory until it runs out. All the vzw and sprint reps told me about it was to be patient, there was a fix coming so who knows when that will be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Supposedly the ban was lifted, so we'll see, I guess...

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/06/samsung-wins-temporary-stay-of-ban-for-galaxy-nexus-google-to-resume-selling/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a rather horrible fix though. Prevents you from using search for anything other than web stuff


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's a rather horrible fix though. Prevents you from using search for anything other than web stuff


Seriously. Sub-par search.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Seriously. Sub-par search.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm sure we can find a workaround. Though it might break updates for things like Android Market and such. I rather have a working search though than the latest market I could flash myself.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

hugapunk said:


> I'm really only concerned with source being made available. I could care less when the ota is, I've been rooted from day 1.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

The only thing I'd want from this alleged OTA is radios....if there will even be any at all


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

BootAnimator said:


> The only thing I'd want from this alleged OTA is radios....if there will even be any at all


I doubt you will see a radio update that actually does anything significant. All of the released software updates in regards to radios thus far havent done much of anything to improve it. The hardware in the Gnex is crap, software isn't going to turn the Gnex radio into a Moto/HTC radio.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> I'm really only concerned with source being made available. I could care less when the ota is, I've been rooted from day 1.


This times a trillion. We are on RootzWiki.com after all...I haven't taken a single ota on this thing and I guarantee it runs better than anything official.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I doubt you will see a radio update that actually does anything significant. All of the released software updates in regards to radios thus far havent done much of anything to improve it. The hardware in the Gnex is crap, software isn't going to turn the Gnex radio into a Moto/HTC radio.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hmm, I'd disagree with one aspect: the updates thus far haven't done much. 
I'll definitely agree they are nowhere near the quality of Moto radios, but from the very first radios to where we are now, I believe they are noticeably better. I've seen many posts here upholding that too. Of course you'll always have exceptions. Some actually got worse. 
Incrementally, I'll admit it didn't seem like much...but from launch radios to the latest OTA radios...definitely better. 
No worries though...I'm still not impressed with this device other than the gorgeous screen and unlocked status. Had it been locked down, I would have gone back to Moto and got the MAXX.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> I agree. Everyone is just messing around and kidding. It's all in fun as far as I can tell. We've all heard lots of things like this before, so you just have to understand where most of us are coming from, especially if you had something like the Verizon Thunderbolt and heard people for months on end saying "THE GINGERBREAD OTA IS WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!"


After owning that phone I will never believe an OTA announcement until it pops up on more than a few devices. I had GB long before that OTA (thanks to a never official CM build) but I still remember all those broken promises.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Even through all the apple BS and even up to and including the ban of the device, we (Best Buy) never saw a hint of anything telling us to stop selling it or that we couldn't sell it. Ironically, I had a customer come in and return his iPhone and buy a Nexus just to spite apple that very day. xD


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> Ironically, I had a customer come in and return his iPhone and buy a Nexus just to spite apple that very day. xD


I would have bought that customer dinner! Haha. 
Good deal tho!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> Even through all the apple BS and even up to and including the ban of the device, we (Best Buy) never saw a hint of anything telling us to stop selling it or that we couldn't sell it. Ironically, I had a customer come in and return his iPhone and buy a Nexus just to spite apple that very day. xD


Samsung was barred from selling it, not the companies who already had purchased it from Samsung.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> Even through all the apple BS and even up to and including the ban of the device, we (Best Buy) never saw a hint of anything telling us to stop selling it or that we couldn't sell it. Ironically, I had a customer come in and return his iPhone and buy a Nexus just to spite apple that very day. xD


Buy that man a beer.


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

hugapunk said:


> Thanks for the laughs. Perhaps the email meant GSM only, hell idk, but either way I'm crucifying him if it doesn't happen.


Save time and sharpen your stake now ....


----------

